# Uber says it’s profitable in the US — here’s how much it makes per ride



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Uber says it's profitable in the US - here's how much it makes per ride*
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-says-its-profitable-in-the-us-2016-4?hl=1&noRedirect=1

_Uber has been pushing to reach profitability in the US and Canada by the second quarter of 2016, and the company now says it's made that goal, according to a new reportby Bloomberg's Eric Newcomer.

Just how profitable? Citing previously undisclosed financial documents, Bloomberg pegs Uber's February US profit per ride at $0.19 (not including "interest, taxes, equity-based compensation for employees).

Uber takes 25% of the average fare, but most of it goes toward things like marketing, customer support, and software development.

Uber says that it booked 50 million rides in the US and 169 million worldwide in March, according to Bloomberg.

But Uber's (conditional) US profitability doesn't mean it's making money everywhere. Uber is burning money in China, where it says it's losing more than $1 billion a year. This has worked to grow market share, according to CEO Travis Kalanick, who said in March that Uber's China market share has growth from 1% to 2% in January 2015 to about 30%.

Uber is not globally profitable, and it lost $1.7 billion worldwide in the first three quarters of 2015, according to Bloomberg.

Uber was not immediately available for comment._


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

If Travis and the other d*bag executives didn't have multi-million dollar salaries ... Uber would be making more money. Additionally, if they paid a living wage to drivers, then they wouldn't churn/burn through drivers and wouldn't have to spend millions trying to dupe new drivers with signup rewards.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

arto71 said:


> *Uber says it's profitable in the US - here's how much it makes per ride*
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-says-its-profitable-in-the-us-2016-4?hl=1&noRedirect=1
> 
> _Uber has been pushing to reach profitability in the US and Canada by the second quarter of 2016, and the company now says it's made that goal, according to a new reportby Bloomberg's Eric Newcomer._
> ...


2% to 30% ain't bad.
They better double that this year for a billion.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I call Bullsh!t ... I'm sure they make more than that, but they're not disclosing it: "_Uber takes 25% of the average fare, but most of it goes toward things like marketing, customer support, and software development" Customer support? What customer support?_


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Manotas said:


> I call Bullsh!t ... I'm sure they make more than that, but they're not disclosing it: "_Uber takes 25% of the average fare, but most of it goes toward things like marketing, customer support, and software development" Customer support? What customer support?_


Nah, I think it's probably on target or close. They waste a lot of money on driver bonuses, retention and they eat some trips when they refund customer but don't charge back to driver. Long and short of it is if they stopped killing off drivers by raising the fares a little, their balance sheet would take off.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber spends most of its VC fighting legislation. 
And pretending they have 2% market share in China.
Uber is like a boat- giant hole in the water where they throw their money.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Most of that is overblown, marketing please. Most retail stores spend more. They left out the lobbyists and lawyers so that should tell you something. I don't believe they make more than that, it's all the backend expenses. Driver and pax accounts cost money, when they aren't driving. I think that is the main reason why they are tossing drivers faster now.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

How do you only make $0.19 per ride when you take SRF per ride and it's usually over $1 and then you take 20-25%. Someone should point that out to investors so they can get rid of Travis quicker.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> How do you only make $0.19 per ride when you take SRF per ride and it's usually over $1 and then you take 20-25%. Someone should point that out to investors so they can get rid of Travis quicker.


I think they like the idea that he is finally making a profit. Problem is they will not make any changes to drivers or pax. The legal fees will be much less and will make a larger profit this year.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

American drivers are supplementing Uber's foreign losses. They suck overseas and the drivers are getting burned as a result.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

It will be interesting to see when they do make a profit others should be able to as well. The one taking minors around, no not some drivers on here,  just went out.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hahah, 20 cent /ride
They making more money than that


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Hahah, 20 cent /ride
> They making more money than that


You're probably right, Perhaps 22cents they're making. You should be one of uber's accountants.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Since they are only making a profit here, I wonder how much longer they will be around? One of the first things you look at for a startup is regulation. Looks like Travass missed that part.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> Since they are only making a profit here, I wonder how much longer they will be around? One of the first things you look at for a startup is regulation. Looks like Travass missed that part.


Agree
Lets say this 19cents is true. Now what happens when they phaze out all the drivers (like some gurus think will happen) and buy all these driverless cars. In the early years they won't be cheap (aka under $10,000),so how are they gonna make more than 19cents when they'll have to deal with the purchases of hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of cars and the maintance, gas, tags, titles etc costs? Eventually investors will want a return on their investment. Im guessing the 19cents is off by a lot. Either that or Uber is expecting to turn a profit in 2032


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*That's Not Profit*
*https://mattermark.com/thats-not-pr...32640927&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter*


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Manotas said:


> I call Bullsh!t ... I'm sure they make more than that, but they're not disclosing it: "_Uber takes 25% of the average fare, but most of it goes toward things like marketing, customer support, and software development" Customer support? What customer support?_


*Customer support.* 
As in animated replies.
Cut & Paste.
No clue of the problem.
Jack here, stepping in for Jill, who went to fetch a pail of horse$hit. 
Don't complain, just keep Ubering.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think they like the idea that he is finally making a profit. Problem is they will not make any changes to drivers or pax. The legal fees will be much less and will make a larger profit this year.


If investors & VCs get no returns on their capital by the end of this year. Travis K is doomed.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

$0.19 * 50,000,000 US rides = $9.5 million in revenue for March before taxes, interest, and equity based compensation.

Taxes, interest, and compensation are expenses though. So that profit number is not accurate. Even if it was, it is a long way away from covering a $1.7 billion loss.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 35874
> 
> *That's Not Profit*
> *https://mattermark.com/thats-not-pr...32640927&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter*


Too funny... Although Uber not planning on going public anytime soon, they are already reporting cryptic hand-picked partial numbers using non-GAAP b*llsh*t reporting that companies like Twitter tried to get away with for years before getting PUNISHED by the street to $17 from $70s.

BONG!!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Agree
> Lets say this 19cents is true. Now what happens when they phaze out all the drivers (like some gurus think will happen) and buy all these driverless cars. In the early years they won't be cheap (aka under $10,000),so how are they gonna make more than 19cents when they'll have to deal with the purchases of hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of cars and the maintance, gas, tags, titles etc costs? Eventually investors will want a return on their investment. Im guessing the 19cents is off by a lot. Either that or Uber is expecting to turn a profit in 2032


They are definitely leasing them and getting a huge discount for those orders. Take all of the expenses for one driver out plus the lease minus the lobbyists and lawyers is a big profit.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

run26912 said:


> Too funny... Although Uber not planning on going public anytime soon, they are already reporting cryptic hand-picked partial numbers using non-GAAP b*llsh*t reporting that companies like Twitter tried to get away with for years before getting PUNISHED by the street to $17 from $70s.
> 
> BONG!!!


You are Right.
Here is something I would like all to ponder.
Uber is only making profit of US$ 0.19 cents in USA & not on worldwide operations.

Does anybody know the amount of money & dollars Uber is siphoning to its shell company based & registered in Amsterdam, NL from other countries.
*Uber by transferring its earnings to this shell company known as Uber B.V. avoids paying taxes or pay the bear minimum & is making maximum profit.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Slavic Riga said:


> Does anybody know the amount of money & dollars Uber is siphoning to its shell company based & registered in Amsterdam, NL from other countries.


*The Sharing Economy Doesn't Share the Wealth*


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

*The taxable amount is 2 percent approx., in other words Uber pays a negligible tax amount on its net revenue*


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Here is how Uber China looks at the web traffic site Alexa:
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/uber.com.cn
Does this look like 15X the January traffic?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

They have paid almost 62M in lawsuits they lost plus the legal costs since they started.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

run26912 said:


> Too funny... Although Uber not planning on going public anytime soon, they are already reporting cryptic hand-picked partial numbers using non-GAAP b*llsh*t reporting that companies like Twitter tried to get away with for years before getting PUNISHED by the street to $17 from $70s.
> 
> BONG!!!


I think as long as Travis is at the top of the pecking order, they'll be no IPO. Because that would be giving up some of his power.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

$0.19 per ride? That's almost as much as the drivers make per ride.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I think as long as Travis is at the top of the pecking order, they'll be no IPO. Because that would be giving up some of his power.


The moment an announcement is made by Travis K that Uber has hired a *Chief Financial Officer (CFO).* Then in two or three months an IPO will be finalized & presented to investors & the public. There is no CFO & no oversight of accounts. Hence, we can speculate all we want, the profit/loss numbers mean nothing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> The moment an announcement is made by Travis K that Uber has hired a *Chief Financial Officer (CFO).* Then in two or three months an IPO will be finalized & presented to investors & the public. There is no CFO & no oversight of accounts. Hence, we can speculate all we want, the profit/loss numbers mean nothing.


Astute observation.
Their VC must be fuming mad that they haven't replaced their CFO.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Astute observation.
> Their VC must be fuming mad that they haven't replaced their CFO.


Overheard that Travis K has been resisting on hiring a CFO as, they are not adhering to his way of manipulating the books.
Lets not forget he likes to *micro manage.*


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Also, lets not forget a CFO can take over for a CEO if booted out or forced to resign. 
Have to get somebody that thinks & acts on the same wave length as Travis K


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

But how spiritually profitable are they, exploiting the desperate, ruining industries, and destroying peoples lives?


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

arto71 said:


> Uber takes 25% of the average fare, but most of it goes toward things like marketing, customer support, and software development.


What is this software development they are working on? Its the same basic f'n app , does changing the logo and adding graphics constitute as "development"? How about developing a Tip feature you dumba$$ morons???


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Profitable in a "only player in the game" market... Uber will ultimately fail as competitors take them on.... Anyone still have their MySpace page?


----------

